# [SOLVED] Civilization V - &quot;Steam temporarily unavailable&quot;



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have Windows 8.1 installed on a Dell Inspiron 3000. My wife bought me Civilization V. When I try to install from disc, it stops installing with the message "Steam temporarily unavailable, try again later" and I can't get past that point. I have disabled real-time scan and firewall (McAfee). I have contacted 2k and Steam and 2k points at Steam for the issue but Steam hasn't responded to my tech support request. Friends at work say this is a good game and I would hate to have to return it. I have followed the instruction at the Steam website to try to correct network issues but let's be honest, what ever happend to "Plug N Play" games? Any idea on what to do here other than returning the game? This has been an issue since Christmas when I first tried to install Civilization V.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Civilization V - "Steam temporarily unavailable"*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Install the game via Steam, not the disk.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Civilization V - "Steam temporarily unavailable"*

A large number of games now run through Steam. This doesn't mean that you have to be Internet connected at all times but you do have to have the Steam client open to install and update the games.

- Open the Steam client if it is not already
- Locate your 'Games' list from within the 'Library' 
- Righ click on 'Sid Meier's Civilization V' and select 'Delete Local Content...'
- Open 'Computer' from your Start menu, right click on your Civ V DVD and select Open
- Run the 'Setup' application to install the game from the disc

When installing from my retail disc Steam is starting a large download – 2K Support


----------



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Civilization V - "Steam temporarily unavailable"*

@ Masterchief & MPR. Thanks for the help but I was able to get Steam and the game installed. Seems the issue pointed directly at McAfee. I had to uninstall the Steam program that installed and do a cold re-boot. Then I disabled the Real-Time tracking & Firewall . I then attempted to re-install the game VIA the disc. I received the same error message. I did a cold reboot (overnight) and when I re-started the CPU, Steam automatically began to update itself, ask me to register a Steam account and install the game. It seems to me that the issue was pointing at the real-time tracking and firewall from within McAfee. I would recommend to others having this issue or any issues related to install of Steam enabled games to make sure real-time tracking and firewall are disabled for the COMPLETE time of installing the game especially if using McAfee. Thanks for your direction folks. Your response and the responses I had gotten from 2k (the game developer) helped me put the puzzle together.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear! Enjoy the game, I really enjoy it!


----------

